# 10 hp Tecumseh Engine Manual



## brncrs (Aug 8, 2009)

I was hoping someone out there may have an owner's manual or repair manual for a Tecumseh 10 hp engine. I have model number HMSK100 that I am in the process for putting in a short block on and need some specs. Any help would be great.


----------



## Restrorob (Dec 23, 2007)

It was in the "Helpful Links" Sticky above ^^^^^^ this section....


http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf



Good Luck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Your in LUCK!!*

You can find a link to a manual that you can download in this very forum. 

It's in the sticky post thread in this section, titled Helpful Links.

The manual you want is the 3 to 11 hp L head and it will cover your engine.

Best of Luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## brncrs (Aug 8, 2009)

*Thanks for your help.*

Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------

